# Toro 824 OE



## naastradamus (Oct 8, 2018)

Just purchased a new Toro 824 OE as an upgrade from an old MTD single-stage 121cc machine. After 2 MN winters in our new home with a slightly-sloped driveway, 2-cars width and expanding to 3 near the garage, about 50' long, I was ready for something better.

Local dealer had a sale, knocking the price down to $699 (plus tax). They also offered the 724 OE for $599, but I figured I'd splurge for the extra power, because...MORE POWER. Based on what I'm seeing, it's a good price from a real dealer and the service that comes with it (not Home Depot).

This appears to be a pretty no-frills model, but I just want it to move snow. They told me it was the last of it's kind (model 37793) to have a plastic chute. Hopefully I'll not regret spending more (or waiting) for the metal chutes of 2018.

If anybody out there has either a 724 OE or an 824 OE and has any tips or comments, please share. Thanks for your time!

-Pete


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome from Western Canada. I am sure you will be very happy with your Toro.


----------



## 2mnycars (Apr 17, 2018)

Enjoy. Our Toro has been with us for years!


----------

